# ملتحون يقتلون مصري لسيره مع خطيبته دون محرم



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

*ملتحون يقتلون مصري لسيره مع خطيبته دون محرم*



* تاريخ النشر : 2012-07-02*
* كبر الخط صغر الخط*
* القاهرة - دنيا الوطن*
* توفي شاب من محافظة السويس، مساء الأحد، بعد نقلة إلى مستشفى الإسماعلية  الجامعي، بعد قيام أشخاص بطعنه بالقرب من منطقة كورنيش السويس أثناء تواجد  الشاب القتيل بالكورنيش بصحبة خطيبته، واتهمت أسرته بعض "الملتحين" بقتله  بسبب مطالبتهم له بأن يسير في الشارع مع خطيبته بـ"محرم".*

* كان اللواء عادل رفعت، مدير أمن السويس، تلقى إشارة من مستشفى الإسماعلية  الجامعي بوفاة شاب يدعى أحمد حسين عيد 20 عاما، طالب بكلية الهندسة، متأثرا  بإصابتة بطعنة بعد تحويله من مستشفى السويس العام إلى المستشفى الجامعي  بالإسماعيلية، وأكد والد الشاب القتيل في أقواله بالمستشفى أن "ملتحين" هم  من قتلوا نجله.*

* وقال محمد حسين عيد، شقيق الشاب القتيل: "أعضاء الجماعات المتطرفة هم من  قتلوا شقيقي وقاموا بطعنه بآلة حادة دون أن يفعل لهم شيئا، وأطالب بالقصاص  لدم شقيقي، وقد قاموا باستيقافه بالطريق وقالوا له: من هذه التي تسير معك  فقال خطيبتي وعندما طلبوا منه أن يكون معهم محرم رفض الشاب، وعلى الفور  قاموا بقتله".*

* وأضاف، "ما محدث مع شقيقي ليس أول مرة يحدث ولكنه تكرار لمسلسل من التعرض  لحياة الناس، فقد تعرض رجل يسير مع زوجته قبل مقتل شقيقي بنفس المكان  بكورنيش السويس للضرب بسبب قيامع برفض الرد على من قاموا باستيقافة من  أعضاء هذه الجماعات، وقاموا بسؤاله من تسير معك".*

* ومن جانبها، تكثف مباحث مديرية أمن السويس جهودها لضبط الجناة المتهمين  بارتكاب جريمة قتل الشاب، وأكد اللواء عادل رفعت، مدير أمن السويس، أن  القضية حاليا يتم التحقيق بها وسيتم القبض على الجناة.*

* وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة إداري قسم شرطة السويس، وجاري التحقيق بالنيابة العامة بالسويس والاستماع لأقوال الشهود. *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

*الأمر بالمنكر والنهى عن المعروف تظهر بالشارع المصرى
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

*صدى البلد .. جنازة شعبية لضحية جماعة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بالسويس





جنازة شعبية لضحية جماعة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بالسويس

كتبت نورا صقر

قال حسين عيد والد الطالب "أحمد" بالفرقة الثالثة بكلية الهندسة بجامعة  قناة السويس، الذي قتل أمس علي يد جماعة إسلامية: إنه ينوي اقامة جنازة  شعبية لنجله غدا الثلاثاء، استنكارا منه لحادث الاعتداء عليه، ولإحراج  المسئولين عن حماية المواطنين بالشوارع، خاصة أن الحادث الذي تعرض له نجله  علي يد جماعة الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر

ورفض الوالد تقبل العزاء في نجله، مؤكدا إصراره علي القصاص لروحه، ومشيرًا  الي نجله لم يرتكب فاحشة ليتم الاعتداء عليه واصابته الاصابة التي اودت  بحياته بالعناية المركزة بالمستشفي الجامعي بالاسماعيلية.

واضاف الوالد أنه بافتراض ان نجله ارتكب فاحشة ، فهل يكون رد الفعل تجاه  فعله الاعتداء السافر بهمجية ودون اي التزام بالقوانين المنظمة ، مشددا على  اهمية فتح باب التحقيق في الواقعة باكملها ، خاصة ان نجله كان يقوم بتوصيل  خطيبته ودافع عنها عندما حاول 3 ينتمون للتيار الاسلامي استوقافها ، مدعين  رفضهم لسيرها برفقة شاب اخر ، دون اي اعتبار لكون رفيقها خطيبها.

واستنكر والد الضحية ما يتعرض له المواطنون المصريون علي أرض الوطن، معتبرا  حادث ابنه زلزال حقيقي، لابد أن تهتز له مصر جميعا، خاصة أنه بالسكوت عنه  يصبح اي شخص معرض للحادث نفسه .

واقسم والد " احمد " باقامة مراسم جنازة لفقيده اشبه بالـ " العرس " ، خاصة  أن نجله هاديء الطباع ولم يخالفه امر قط ، وانه كان الاقرب الي قلبه هو  ووالدته ، مشيرا الي ان مراسم الجنازة ستبدأ من مسجد الشهداء بالسويس وتطوف  بجثمان نجله شوارع السويس كاملة مرورا بميدان الاربعين ، استنكارا للحادث  الاليم.

والد ضحية السويس: قتلة ابني من جماعة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر

كتبت نورا صقر


أكد حسين عيد والد الطالب "أحمد"، الذي لقي مصرعه إثر إصابته بقطع شريان  القدم اليمني، وتم نقله إلى قسم العناية المركزة بمستشفي جامعة قناة السويس  بالإسماعيلية، وهو في حالة فقدان الوعي -إلى أن لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة مساء  الأحد- أن نجله تعرّض لحادث اعتداء بشع من قبل ثلاثة من أعضاء جماعة الأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.


واشار والد الضحية في تصريحات خاصة لـ"صدى البلد" إلى أن نجله يتمتع بسيرة  طيبة وهادئ الطباع، مضيفًا أنه كان مرتبطًا بفتاة يحبها، وهي "خطيبته"  وأثناء توصيلها إلى منزلها بشارع الجيش، قام الثلاثة باستيقافهما في الشارع  العمومي، وطالبوها بالذهاب بمفردها دون رفقة الشاب، ونتيجة رفضه اعتدوا  عليه بآلة حادة في القدم اليمني، وأحدثوا إصابته بقطع شريان الساق.. وتحرر  عن الواقعة المحضر رقم 2577 جنح قسم السويس.


وقال الوالد إن الأوصاف التي أدلت بها خطيبة نجله، لثلاثة شباب معروفين لدي  الأجهزة الأمنية وينتمون إلى جماعة الأمر بالمعروف، مشيرًا إلى أنه يرفض  تلقي العزاء في نجله لحين القصاص العادل لروح فقيده، خاصة أن واقعة التعدي  تهدّد بوقوع أزمة حقيقية، مضيفًا بأنه يحتسب نجله شهيدًا.


وتوجه إلى رئيس الجمهورية المنتخب الدكتور محمد مرسي، باستغاثة، يطالبه  بمحاسبة المتسبب في الواقعة، أيًا كان هوية مرتكبيها وحتي اذا كانوا ينتمون  لتيار اسلامي ، كذلك طالب بمحاسبة كل من وزير الداخلية، ومدير أمن السويس  علي التقصير في مواجهة مثل هؤلاء والذي وصفهم بالـ"كفار"، مُرددًا بكلمات  امتزجت بدموع الفراق "حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم".
* 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2012)

يخربيت التخلف 
محرم ايه وقرف ايه فوقوا بقي
احنا في عصر التكنولوجيا يا متخلفيين

انهي دين يحلل قتل شخص برئ عشان ماشي مع واحده
حتي لو مش خطيبته 


ارحمنا يارب


----------



## noraa (2 يوليو 2012)

علشان يظهروا الكدابين جماعة الاخوان يقولوا مش بيحصل دة الكلام دة علشان  يكرهوة الناس فى مرسى


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2012)

بشاير النظام الجديد فى مصر هلت
ارحمنا يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يوليو 2012)

*ارحمنا يا رب---*
*  و ارحمهم من الى هما فيه-- و من عقولهم المغلقه و من قلوبهم المسحوره من ابليس و الذى ارسله  على الارض لينشر سم الحيه....*


----------



## besm alslib (2 يوليو 2012)

*يا خوفي ما نصير عن قريب نقول جمهورية مصر الاسلاميه

ونشوف بدل النسر في نص العلم سيفين وعبارة الله اكبر 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يوليو 2012)

*,.
* 
بقينآ عآيشين بقآنون آلغآب ..*!*

*.،*​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2012)

*نصيحة أعدموا آلاف الملتحين لتعتدل البلد ، لكنها للأسف الآن بيدهم وفلتوا كالكلاب المتوحشة .*


----------



## Abd elmassih (2 يوليو 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *يا خوفي ما نصير عن قريب نقول جمهورية مصر الاسلاميه
> 
> ونشوف بدل النسر في نص العلم سيفين وعبارة الله اكبر
> *​


 هى لسه مبقتش اسلاميه مبقت خلاص واللى جرى جرى
معانا خمسين سنه كمان لان الاخوان لن يقومو من على الكرسى الا بمعجزه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يوليو 2012)

هم التخلف نفسه الرب يسلم مصر من شرورهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2012)

*" أحمد حسين عيد" طالب بالفرقة الثالثة كلية الهندسة " ضحية هيئة الامر بالمعروف و النهى عن المنكر بمصر ::

" تم الإعتداء عليه من قبل ثلاثة ملتحين يرتدون جلاليب بيضاء قصيرة- يستقلون دراجة بخارية ، بعد أن قاموا بالاحتكاك به هو وخطيبته- حيث سألوه عن سبب تواجدهم مع بعضهم أثناء انتظارهم للميكروباص فى "بور توفيق" فقال لهم إنها خطيبته وإبنتة خاله، فقالوا له إن هذا الفعل "حرام شرعـًا" ولا يجوز خروجها بدون محرم، وعندما استهجن أحمد هذا الفعل- قام أحدهم بطعنه "بين قدميه" بآلة حادة عدة طعنات مما أدى إلى "قطع شرايينه" واصابته "بنزيف حاد" فى حالة من الذهول وعدم التدخل من جميع المارة.وبعدها دخل المستشفى ومات هناك "*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2012)

*هذا بيان من كان النصاب البلكيمى النصاب .... والنسوانجى القواد الشيخ ونيس ...... والكاذب الحقير الشيخ حازم ...... والسارق الشيخ حسان سارق تبرعات الفقراء ..... اسوتهم الحسنة ...



​

وها هى صفحتهم التى يجب ارسال تقارير للفيس بوك بوقفها

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...type=1&theater#!/amr.bil.maarouf.organization

*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يوليو 2012)

*وتوجه إلى رئيس الجمهورية المنتخب الدكتور محمد مرسي، باستغاثة، يطالبه بمحاسبة المتسبب في الواقعة، أيًا كان هوية مرتكبيها وحتي اذا كانوا ينتمون لتيار اسلامي ، كذلك طالب بمحاسبة كل من وزير الداخلية، ومدير أمن السويس علي التقصير في مواجهة مثل هؤلاء والذي وصفهم بالـ"كفار"، مُرددًا بكلمات امتزجت بدموع الفراق "حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم".


لو اتحاكموا واعدموهم اكيد كل الفران هتدخل الجحور 
انما لو القضية تعاملوا معها كما يتعاملوا مع المعتدين على الاقباط 
فسيكون هذا مشجع لهم وسوفتوأدى الى أزمة حقيقية​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2012)

*بيان يُرثى له ولمصر جميعها ...*
*الواد ضربه بسكين أو سنجة ( ضربة أحترافية ) قاصداً قطع شريان الساق وقد حدث ..*
*يعنى مش هتتحول الى قضية ( ضرب أفضى الى موت ) زى ما هم عايزين ...ولو قاضى دكر ..هيديهم أعدام هم التلاتة ...*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (2 يوليو 2012)

ابتدينا ربنا ينجي مصر
شكلها حتبقي افغانستان تانيه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

*مصر بقيت مشهورة وسط الدول بحاجتين اليومين دول هما
التكتك والإسلاميين
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2012)

*هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر تقتل شاب الهندسة وتترك النائب السلفي بفعله الفاضح
                               جريدة الفجر الإلكترونية
*


----------



## zezza (2 يوليو 2012)

يا رب سترك 
ربنا يرحمه و يصب اهله و يصبر مصر على الايام الجاية


----------



## أَمَة (2 يوليو 2012)

من اعطاهم الأمر بأن يأمروا الناس؟

يا ليت حياتهم كانت قدوة ومثل
لأن ذلك افض بكثير من العنف والتخويف
الذين هما من اختصاص ابليس.​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *طيب *
> *هؤلاء قتلوا واحد ( وفورا لزقوها للإسلاميين )*
> 
> *وأنطاكى يدعو لقتل الآلاف *
> ...



[YOUTUBE]eM2vk9HrgCE[/YOUTUBE]​​​​


----------



## antonius (2 يوليو 2012)

*



هؤلاء قتلوا واحد ( وفورا لزقوها للإسلاميين )

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههه قال "لزقوها" قال
متى تصحى من سباتك يا ياسر؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2012)

*الرئيس محمد مرسي عبر حسابه على تويتر: نرفض تماما ما حدث على يد مجموعات متشددة تدٌعي الحسبة , و نؤكد على أن تلك المجموعات الخارجة عن القانون ستعامل بكل حزم من قبل الاجهزة الامنية

لننتظر .... هل هى مجرد كلمات .... أم ستترجم لأفعال*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الرئيس محمد مرسي عبر حسابه على تويتر: نرفض تماما ما حدث على يد مجموعات متشددة تدٌعي الحسبة , و نؤكد على أن تلك المجموعات الخارجة عن القانون ستعامل بكل حزم من قبل الاجهزة الامنية*
> 
> *لننتظر .... هل هى مجرد كلمات .... أم ستترجم لأفعال*


*أية دة ؟؟؟*
*هو مروسى بقى عنده تويتر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2012)

*انتو بتأمروا بالمنكر......... وبتنهوا على المعروف.*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يوليو 2012)

*ازاى مياخدش معاه محرم و هو ماشى فى شارع عمومى مع بنت ؟؟ فسق و فجور 

قولتلى بقا مين كان محرم على ونيس هو و القمورة فى العربية .. أة صحيح الشيطان ثالثهما .. اوف و انا اللى بحسبهم لوحدهم .. إن بعض الظن إثم *


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> The Antiochian قال:
> 
> 
> > *طيب *
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2012)

اعتقد القضيه لو تم التعتيم عليها
فى الرأى العام
يبقى ابتدينا نعرف مصر رايحه فين


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> اعتقد القضيه لو تم التعتيم عليها
> فى الرأى العام
> يبقى ابتدينا نعرف مصر رايحه فين


 *هذا ما أقصده .*

*أوجه كلامي هنا لأخي ياسر الجندي / أنا آسف إذ أنفعل بشدة وأقول آلاف من أجل تطبيق ردع لهم ، لكن ما أقصده فعلياً هو أن يعدم كل من شارك بالأمر ، ومن أرسلهم ، ومن أراد التعتيم على الموضوع .*

*لأن حادثة كهذه ليست جريمة عادية ، هذه جريمة مبنية على معتقدات ، يعني جريمة ترتقي لفتنة ، وما حدث في العامرية فتنة أيضاً ، والدولة في مصر لا تردع مسبب الفتن بخلاف سوريا .*

*مرة في معلولا كاد يحدث فتنة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين ، أتى بهم أحد ضباط أحداث حماة فقال لهم حماة في السابق أخذت معي 3 أيام ، وقرية مثل قريتكم أمحيها من الوجود بمسلميها ومسيحييها خلال 3 ساعات .*

*ستقول إن هذا ليس حلاً لأنه قائم على الرعب ، لكن فعلياً هذا كان حلاً ، فلم تحدث أي مشكلة طائفية بعد ذلك بسنوات ، ليس رعباً ، لكن لأن الفتنة وئدت من أول لحظة بالرعب ، ثم أقيمت موائد ونسي الجميع المشكلة ، لكن لو فرض أحد الطرفين رأيه على الآخر كانت الفتن لن تنتهي لأن الأحقاد ستبدأ ثم الانتقامات .*


----------



## أَمَة (3 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الدولة في مصر لا تردع مسبب الفتن بخلاف سوريا .*
> 
> *مرة في معلولا كاد يحدث فتنة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين ، أتى بهم أحد ضباط أحداث حماة فقال لهم حماة في السابق أخذت معي 3 أيام ، وقرية مثل قريتكم أمحيها من الوجود بمسلميها ومسيحييها خلال 3 ساعات .*
> 
> *ستقول إن هذا ليس حلاً لأنه قائم على الرعب ، لكن فعلياً هذا كان حلاً ، فلم تحدث أي مشكلة طائفية بعد ذلك بسنوات ، ليس رعباً ، لكن لأن الفتنة وئدت من أول لحظة بالرعب ، ثم أقيمت موائد ونسي الجميع المشكلة ، لكن لو فرض أحد الطرفين رأيه على الآخر كانت الفتن لن تنتهي لأن الأحقاد ستبدأ ثم الانتقامات .*


 

*لا يا اخي انطاكي. ما قامت به السلطات السورية في معلولة لم يكن رعباً أو ترهيبا بل كان حزماً، لأن تهديدها كان موجها لكلا الفئتين من المواطنين وليس لواحدة دون الأخرى. *
 
*الرعب والترهيب هو ما يصدر من قبل العصابات أصحاب الأيدولوجيات المتطرفة الذين يريدون أن يفرضوها على العامة من الناس. ولو تبنتهم الحكومة تكون مثلهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2012)

*قال مصدر قضائى بنيابة السويس أنه تقرر عرض وليد حسين بيومى عبد الله وشهرته الشيخ وليد 28 سنه عامل وعنتر عبد النبى سيد أحمد خليفة  26 سنه موظف بشركة السويس للصلب ومجدى فاروق معاطى أبوالعنين 33 سنه موظف بجهاز التجميل والنظافة بمحافظة السويس والمتهمين بمقتل الشاب أحمد حسين عيد والتعدى عليه مساء 25 يونية الماضى ولقى مصرعه متاثرا بالطعن فى قدمه اليسرى فى 1 يوليو الحالى وذلك على النيابة المسائية اليوم الخميس للتحقيق معهم ومن المتوقع أن يتم حبسهم 15 يوم على ذمة التحقيقات.

كانت مديرية أمن السويس نجحت اليوم فجر اليوم فى القبض على المتهمين فى القضية التى شغلت الرأى العام لمدة أسبوع، وأستمر التحقيق معهم قرابة الـ 9 ساعات إعترفوا خلالها بتفاصيل الواقعة وهى أنه أثناء إستقلالهم دراجة نارية بدون لوحات معدنية بشارع الجيش شاهدوا بحديقة مجاورة لسينما ريسانس المجنى عليه وبرفقته فتاة فى وضع مخل بالأداب فتوجهوا إليهما لنهيهما عن أفعالهما وحدثت مشادة بينهم والمجنى عليه حيث قام الأول والثانى بصفعه على وجهه وتشاجروا معه وحاول المجنى عليه التعدى عليهم بسلاح أبيض إلا أنهم حاولوا إنتزاعها منه فحدثت إصابته وأضاف المتهم الثالث بأنه شاهد المتهم الثانى شاهراً سلاح أبيض أثناء تشاجره مع المجنى عليه*


----------



## SALVATION (5 يوليو 2012)

بالصور.. «الشروق» تنشر صورة الشيخ وليد قاتل «شهيد السويس»​ 

*نشر فى يوم                        الخميس 5 يوليو 2012 - 4:20                        *



​

















 






​ 

*                        السويس - سيد نون                                                                                    *
*حصلت «الشروق» على صورة الشيخ وليد حسين وزملائه المتهمين بقتل طالب السويس أحمد حسين عيد.*​ 

وتكشف صور المتهمين، أنه تم تصويرهم بعد القبض عليهم بالقرب من مديرية أمن السويس، قبل ترحيلهم إلى النيابة العامة للتحقيق معهم.




​ 




​​


----------



## grges monir (5 يوليو 2012)

يا ساتر اشكال باين عليها التخلف والجهل والغباء
ويوقولوا عليها امن دولة قال 
لوكان دول هما امن الدولة يبقى احنا كنا بنخوف نفسنا بنفسنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2012)

*فين اراجوز السويس ...... ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يوليو 2012)

*طيب واحد ملتحى و فهمنا .. الاتنين التانيين بقا .. حلقوها ؟؟ ولا ايه ظروفهم ؟؟*


----------



## grges monir (5 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فين اراجوز السويس ...... ؟؟؟؟*


قالك الموضوع بسيط والاعلام هو اللى كبرة هههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

*«قاوم الشرطة حين قامت بتفتيشه و بلع لفافة بانجو » .. وزير الداخلية يبرر مقتل خالد سعيد في 2010

«ناس متدينين و ملتزمين وبينصحوا، ولو كان الرجل قال أنا آسف كان مشي» .. وزير الداخلية يبرر مقتل أحمد في 2012 

- التطرف اصبح نصيحة و فضيلة .. لك الله يا مصر*


----------

